# Mass Effect launch problems - Steam



## Conquerer226 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, so here's whats going on. I just downloaded Mass Effect on steam, and when I go to run it, the "Launching Mass Effect" screen pops up for about half of a second, but then immediately disspears, replaced with a screen stating that mass effect has stopped working. anyone know a fix? 
Thanks in advance,
-Conquerer226


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

right click on the game's exe
properties
compatibility
run as Administrator and run as XP SP2


----------

